# Carbide turning tools, Hollowing tool and Custom tooling



## Dave (Dec 14, 2012)

Carbide tools:

I have just finished the first few new and improved carbide turning tools. They are made of zinc coated steel and have turned ends for easy install into your custom handle. I have been able to improve the design by having access to special tooling and machinery. the insert now sits on a beveled edge for a better seat. Also all of the tools with have i believe it is a 15 or 20 degree relief on the front edge (see photo). If anyone is interested in the tooling please PM me...The prices will go up just a little bit due to extra time in turning the ends round and also for extra material cost. There will be a package deal as there was before. 

Hollowing Tool:

I have started on getting ideas and machines ready to manufacture the hollowing tool. Before i start production i would like to get a feel for who is all interested in the tool so i know i have enough people to make it worth while. Also I need everyones input on what a fair price should be for the tool. Keep in mind there is more cost for the material and extra time in set up and machining. I want to keep the price low enough so that it is cheaper than the original at the store and a good deal but also need to pay for my time and materials plus make a few dollars for my effort and skills. Please let me know your thoughts on this subject so we can get things started. If there are any ideas or requests on special designs for the tool now would be the best time let me know.

Custom Tool Making:

I would like to offer a custom tool making service. If there is a tool that you would like for your job that you can't seem to find or you just have a great idea please draw something up and send it to me or explain it in detail. if it is a simple job i should be able to make a one off tool for you no problem. If it is something more complicated that is going to take a good amount of time i will need at least 10 people interested in the same tool to make it worth my time...and who knows...everyone and their brother might want what you come up with. YOU COULD BE FAMOUS!! lol

I look forward to hearing all your comments and ideas!

Thanks! 
Dave

Here are a few pictures of my progress...


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2012)

[attachment=14613]
[attachment=14612]
[attachment=14614]


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a sweet looking hollowing tool.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 15, 2012)

Dave - what are the dimensions ?
Scott


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not so sure that round ends going into the tool handle is such a good idea. But I like the looks so far. And I'll second on what is the size.


----------



## Dave (Dec 16, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Dave - what are the dimensions ?
> Scott



What dimensions are you looking for ?


----------



## Dave (Dec 16, 2012)

hobbit-hut said:


> I'm not so sure that round ends going into the tool handle is such a good idea. But I like the looks so far. And I'll second on what is the size.



Why don't you think the round is a good idea? May break loose? I thought of turning some deep grooves into the round so the epoxy has places to fill.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 16, 2012)

Dave said:


> hobbit-hut said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not so sure that round ends going into the tool handle is such a good idea. But I like the looks so far. And I'll second on what is the size.
> ...



Yes, that was my concern. But it sounds like you have an acceptable answer. Everyone I think will want to know the size. No one wants a blind date. Except me. They have to be blind to go out with me.  But seriously people want to know the size to see if it will fit their purpose. I would not call myself a turner but I have turned some when it was needed.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2012)

I have tools with round tangs and haven't had nary a problem. Epoxy works fine just drill your hole with a 33/64" bit not a 1/2" bit.


----------



## Dave (Dec 16, 2012)

hobbit-hut said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> > hobbit-hut said:
> ...



I will have to look back at the cad drawing to give the exact dimensions for the hollowing tool.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 16, 2012)

Dave said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Dave - what are the dimensions ?
> ...



I don't see any problem with the round tang - I actually think it is a better design unless you laminate your handle around a square tang.

I guess to answer the dimension question - I am looking for something to bridge the gap between standard tools and a boring rig. There is not much out there in this size range, especially in the carbide realm.
What I mean by that is a 15 to 20" reach over the tool rest. Not for the faint of heart I know. The width would have to be proportionate to carry the load of a catch which is inevitable. I have no way of even guessing at what that width would be. I was planning on pitching this idea to Greg when he gets up and going - (and still do)
any thoughts?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 16, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...



Hmmm...........gears are a turnin..........Gotta think on this one a little......to be able to hold on to a tool with that much leverage you would need a very long handle...........and the tool would also have to be very thick to diminish chatter.....which is probably why most people go to a hollowing rig at that point. Oh but I do have some ideas for a hollowing rig grasshopper.  shhh it's a secret.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 16, 2012)

I bet 3/4 to 7/8 bar stock would work. Just taper it at the end enough that it won't get in the way of the cutter.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I bet 3/4 to 7/8 bar stock would work. Just taper it at the end enough that it won't get in the way of the cutter.


Hmmm....gears still a turnin..........


----------

